# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Chaetodon auriga

## Julio Macieira

_Chaetodon auriga_

Família: Peixes-borboleta
Alimentação: Dieta variada (incluindo comida seca)
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 23 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 285 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Família: Peixes-borboleta
Alimentação: Dieta variada (incluindo comida seca)
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 23 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 285 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 2
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 3

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Aqui vão umas fotos do meu

----------

